
The Cannabis Exception to the Second Amendment - angersock
http://reason.com/archives/2016/11/30/the-cannabis-exception-to-the-second-ame
======
angersock
This is the sort of nonsense gun owners have come to expect from the ATF, and
part of the reason a lot of folks are suspect on these things.

The issue of federalism and states' rights is far from decided in various
corners of law and politics, and this is a handy example for how those
interactions happen.

